# Model's walks the Runway at the Ralph Lauren Fashion Show during MBFW Fall 2014 at St. John Center Studios in New York - Febr. 13,2014 (105x)



## Mandalorianer (15 Feb. 2014)

​


----------



## tom009 (15 Feb. 2014)

das ist sehr sehr tragbare mode...

sage danke für den post


----------



## eagleeye. (15 Feb. 2014)

*Schöne Kleider und tolle Models.
Das hier ist eigentlich tragbar für jedermann, bzw. Frau.
Aber der Preis der Kleider wird wohl eher "speziell" sein denke ich 

ciao*


----------



## koftus89 (19 Feb. 2014)

sportlich, elegant, flott, leger..... alles was das modeherz begehrt. danke vielmals.


----------

